# Rocky Mountain Slayer SS?



## aye-aye (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi
Has anyone had any experience riding a Slayer SS?
I'm interested in getting one as a mini DH/FR bike that can be pedalled uphill but will be good for Whistler etc.
Can't find many reviews on the net and have not been able to find a frame weight for it.
I currently ride a SC Blur 4X with a 160mm Domain fork and a DHX5 coil, low BB and 65-ish head-angle. 
It rules and I love it, best bike I've ridden but not sure how much DH and drop abuse it will take so I'm after something with similar geo but a bit more travel and strength.
Would be putting a Totem coil on the SS so Headangle should be similar and I've heard the SS has a low-ish BB.
Any info/experiences would be great. 
Cheers


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd say the slayer ss would be almost exactly what you're looking for.

It would be on the list of options if I were looking for that kind of bike (ie shreddy little bags of fun).

A buddy of mine has one and loves it.

Only thing against it really is the interrupted seat tube, but it still gives a pretty decent adjustment range.

Other ones to look out for in the same category are the reign x, gen 1 intense ss and canfield can diggle or the new one, actually if you got canfield one kinda cash to burn the uzzi would be right up there too.


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

I've got a Slayer SS 396 and I think it is excellent. The rear suspension is super supple off the top but very progressive at the end. It jumps well, rails corners and pedals pretty well all things considered. I wouldn't run an air shock on one though as it would be too progressive. I don't know how much the frame weighs but it is heavy. That said I am sure it is stupid strong as there doesn't seem to be any extra metal any where. I think the tubes have thick walls. The seat tube isn't full length but I am 6'2" and ride a large. There is more than enough seat post extension for full pedaling height and it drops down more than low enough for DH use.
I rode my SS at Mt Washington and Whistler this summer. It is slower that my Giant Glory in the rough and nasty stuff but on jump trails it is much better. I think that I would say it is more fun overall that the Glory. 
If you go for a Totem or any other 180mm fork run a zero stack headset. A conventional headset with the taller fork raises the BB over 14" and you start to change the geo that makes the SS what it is. I run a Fox Van 180 on mine. 
I would not compare the Slayer SS to a Reign X (have a Reign X as well) as the suspension leverage ratios are much different. The Reign is much more linear as the SS is very progressive. The leverage ratios between the Intense(have an Intense SS1 as well) and the Rocky SS are very comparable as is the geo.
Wide bars work well on the SS. I swapped the stock bars for 29" bars when I bought the bike and took the 31" bars off my Glory and put them on the SS the other day. Big improvement!
I have had 2 minor issues with the bike. Some plastic bushing where missing on one of the linkage pivot points when I bought the bike. I bent the pivot shaft. LBS didn't have any so I made new bushings and shaft. Been great since. The other problem was with the Formula brakes. They have 2 piece calipers and the bolts holding them together had started to back off. Easy to fix but the brakes felt like pooh even after repeated bleeds. A bit of locktite and they have stayed tight.
I would 100% recommend buying one. I am not sure where you have looked for any but I bought mine in Whistler at Summit Bikes. They still have new '09 396s on their website for $1999. 
If you have more questions just ask. I have a few pics posted in the RM forum.


----------



## aye-aye (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks both
"shreddy little bags of fun", exactly what I'm after!

Thanks _myarmisonfire _for all the detailed info, it's really helped me get a good idea of what the SS is like.
I originally wanted an Intense SS and it's good to hear that the RM SS has similar ride qualities/geo.
The only thing that put me off the Intense SS was the reported slight flex in the rear, after having had a Bottlerocket I would prefer a solid back-end.
Sounds like the RM SS doesn't have that problem, but is obviously heavier too.
I loved my BR in Whistler but it was a bit too harsh on the stutter bumps and rockier sections. (Have you ridden a BR to compare the two?)
So, if I want a bike that rides similar to an Intense SS but is a bit beefier, sounds like the Rocky Mountain SS is a good bet?
I live in the UK and I can get a brand new SS SE frame for £1000
Cheers


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

Never rode a Bottle Rocket so I can't comment on how it compares to the RM SS. There is no noticeable flex in the RM SS rear end. I'd buy another RM SS if I had to replace this one. I am disappointed that RM does not have a replacement for the SS.


----------

